# Upping the IQ on my plastic pots



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 8, 2011)

I took a look at the smart pots and read about how they breathe and dry out good and the plants love them and decided to expeiriment with my 12 gallon tubs, I marked off 4 rectangles on the pot and cut them out with my jig saw, I had to use a fine tooth blade used for metal, it cut it clean, Then I duct taped some fine screen over the holes on the inside of the pot, once its filled with dirt, the dirt will hold the screen in place, I've had some problems with the big pots feeling heavy but the top layer of soil being dry, hopefully this helps dry the pots out, can't see how it can't. The pot is still really sturdy, didn't hurt it at all.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

My man Skag!  Another great idea.  The only thing bad I see might happen is light getting to the roots.  I'm gonna have a close eye on this one.  Can't wait to see the results!  :woohoo:  I almost messed up today.  Went to the local hardware to get some perilite.  My mix has some in it but it really doesn't drain quick enough for me.  I've never overwatered but really don't want to either.  I got almost out the door before I noticed that it was enriched with Miracle grow   They let me exchange it for some vermiculite.  That was a close one!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 10, 2011)

The screen I'm usein is black, we'll see what happens, Traded 2 C99s and a DT for a couple of clones called Alaskan Ice, real nuggetty bud, gonna be a good fall harvest i think, took out a nother 12 gallon tub of Dutch Treat, and mama manicured a couple BLZs I cannot believe how solid the buds are, she said they were the easiest plants she's ever done.
  Shes makeing some more butter tonight a half pound of flour to 9lbs. of butter, stuff is black, I'll go take a pic, I'll go see what kind of progress she makeing on the DT. These last two plant had mites early in the flower stage 10 days into flower i sprayed with forbid, and I'm not saving any of the bigger leaves at all, the buds are noticeably smaller, It is what it is,cant hit a home run every at bat, I'll get em next time. I ate a bunch of banana canna cake and I'm starting to slur when i stutter, i'm on a big campagne to get rid of the flour, even had a guy make me some BHO out of our sugar leaf, just the best, for a ounce and a half of leaf he gave me 4 grams, he got 4 grams also for his labor. I got so medicated. My cureing smoke is looking so fine, wish I could give the hemp goddess a puff of C99, wish I could give everyone a toke, its so sweet, the DTs real tasty too.


----------

